
Reflections on Apocalyptic Science Fiction - benfarahmand
http://www.thefaza.com/reflections-on-apocalyptic-science-fiction/
======
benfarahmand
Hi Everyone, I wrote the essay above. Would love to know what you think. Feel
free to critique it.

